# Red Bull AL 400 Factory 2010



## DonSchoeni (31. August 2012)

Servus alle miteinander, ich habe folgende Frage, fahre seit 2010 ein Red Bull AL 400 Factory Hardtail mit einer Rock Shox Reba Race und 120mm Federweg.
Wie schaut es mit der Freigabe für eine Fox Talas 32 150-130 mm Gabel aus?
Bin mit meinen 100kg eher ein MTB Schwergewicht und wünschte mir manchmal mehr Federwegsreserven ohne einen zu hohen Luftdruck fahren zu müssen.
Vllt kennt sich einer mit der Materie aus und kann mir weiter helfen.
Ich würde die Talas eher mit den 130mm fahren.
Zudem besitzt die Fox eine Steckachse was wieder der Stabilität zu gute kommen würde.
Passen würde sie ohne Probleme es geht mir nur um die Freigabe und ob der Rahmen das aushällt.
MfG Christian


----------

